# Bionic users beware!



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You all have root access now, this doesn't mean that you can do whatever you want to the device though. Some users have gotten away with freezing some bloat, some managed to pull off a little more.

My advice to all of the new users and those users that are accustomed to doing what ever they want to the device and worrying about afterwards.

DO NOT test things until you have a recovery or sbf file!

Sure, it may seem safe to mod simple things on your device. You won't know until it's too late in most cases though.

So, unless this is a development device for you, or perhaps a spare my advice is to stay safe and don't rush anything unless you are confident in the application.

*!WARNING!:* If you do manage to brick your device, *DO NOT* use a warranty replacement!
Hold on to the device, ask for help and fix it before you send it to a manufacturer 
In the rootz community we do not brick a device and get another one, there is almost always a work-around!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Until, there is a recovery or SBF, I also recommend leaving your USB Debugging ENABLED!
And if you run into ANY issues, *DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT* do a factory wipe/reset. That will disable your USB debugging.

I had a pretty serious botch earlier tonight that rendered my phone unbootable. Fortunately, I still had ADb access via the stock recovery and was able to re-root the device and push files back to the /system folder!
Just a heads up!


----------

